# Greg Watson



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

When I started my tank I bought the following four ferts from GW. 
CSM+B
Chelated Iron
Potassium Nitrate
Mono Potassium Phosphate
Im missing potassium sulfate...Hmmm, Greg sent me PMDD Pre-Mix by accident(contains 1 tablespoon of Plantex CSM, 1 tablespoon of MgSO4+7H20, 1 tablespoon of K2SO4---Potassium sulfate, and 1 tablespoon of KNO3.) Now my question is, can I away with dosing this PMDD Pre-mix in the place of K2SO4??My dosing scheduale is as follows, for a 29 gallon, 3.11wpg. About 40 assorted blyxas.

Sunday- waterchange, 1-4tsp of KNO3, 1/16 Potassium phosphate, 1/16 tsp of potassium sulfate
Monday - 5 ml iron chelate mix, 5 ml of trace elements, 5 ml flourish excel
Tuesday - 1-4tsp of KNO3, 1/16 Potassium phosphate, 1/16 tsp of potassium sulfate
Wendsday - 5 ml iron chelate mix, 5 ml of trace elements, 5 ml flourish excel
Thursday - 1-4tsp of KNO3, 1/16 Potassium phosphate, 1/16 tsp of potassium sulfate
Friday - 5 ml iron chelate mix, 5 ml of trace elements, 5 ml flourish excel
Saturday - I dont work 7 days a week...









Could I get away with not buying a potassium sulfate??


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ware do you order the fertz i want some from that guy i here thay are the cheepest


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

www.Gregwatson.com


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

BUMP...Someone help!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Now my question is, can I away with dosing this PMDD Pre-mix in the place of K2SO4??


No, because it has everything else in it, except for phosphate..

PMDD pre-mix is great stuff as long as you suppliment the 'missing' phosphate.
I made that mistake when I first started.. I got green spot algea like crazy because of it..

Seriously, don't panic about the potassium. I have gone long periods with only relying on the potassium in the nitrate and phosphate..

You should be fine. Get it when you can. I personally taper off my potassium dosing after the initial dose.. I really haven't seen much improvement with it, other than a bit stronger root growth, and a tad stronger stems..
Some sensitive plants don't like it all that much.


----------

